# Linkin Park has two great songs about DP



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

I found this pretty weird but the songs "Numb" and "Crawling" by Linkin Park are about depersonalization. I loked up DP on wikipedia for the first time in awhile and I looked under the popular culture refs and I found those two songs. I listened to the lyrics of crawling and turns out it is deeply describing DP, here is a video link with the lyrics.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> I found this pretty weird but the songs "Numb" and "Crawling" by Linkin Park are about depersonalization. I loked up DP on wikipedia for the first time in awhile and I looked under the popular culture refs and I found those two songs. I listened to the lyrics of crawling and turns out it is deeply describing DP, here is a video link with the lyrics.


I know these are quite old now, but how about Hurt by NIN: 



(Johnny Cash's version is pretty good too)

and a hard pick as soon as so many Counting Crows lyrics have more than just a hint of DP/DR, Colorblind:


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

pancake said:


> I know these are quite old now, but how about Hurt by NIN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hurt" is about the drug addiction of Johnny Cash. I can see why you think its about DP, some of the lyrics in the song sound like he is describing DP very well. I used to listen to "hurt" whenever I needed inspiration when I was younger, for some reason i was so in love with that song meanwhile I was someone into hip-hop. I heard that song on my first ever plane flight from NY (where im from) to Flordia. Hurt was the only song on the planes free music service, listened to that song atleast eight times in a row.


----------

